# Werbung, die die Welt nicht braucht ... Kreativität aus Haß heraus



## Neurodeamon (18. Juni 2004)

Es gibt kaum eine so verhasste Figur wie 'RED ZACK' aus der Werbung der Elektronikwaren-Kette 'Mega Company'. Oh, wie ich sie hasse! Ich werde sie alle kriegen!

Aus dem Grund habe ich mir die künstlerische Freiheit genommen, die Werbung etwas zu verschärfen. Welche Werbung/Werbefigur haßt ihr so?


----------



## PEZ (18. Juni 2004)

RED ZAC ist jedenfalls klarer Favorit.  Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (18. Juni 2004)

Ich würd gern der kleinen aus der MediaMarkt - Werbung auf die Fresse hauen. Aber sowas macht man ja nicht ...


----------



## PEZ (18. Juni 2004)

Die Werbung find ich super von MediaMarkt.


----------



## Nina (18. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Daniel Mannheimer _
> *Ich würd gern der kleinen aus der MediaMarkt - Werbung auf die Fresse hauen. Aber sowas macht man ja nicht ...  *



Dann erledige ich das für dich!  Die Werbung geht mir auch tierisch auf den Zeiger (Obwohl ich die Mutter aller Schnäppchen schon irgendwie lustig fand *g*)
...sowieso jede Werbung mit nervigen, lauten, penetranten Ausrufen, Slogans etc. Deswegen ein weiterer Favourit: *Katjeswerbung mit Heidi*...wenn sie doch bloß einfach still im Bikini ihre Katjes futtern würde hätte ich keine Probleme ..aber immer dieses nervige: "UND ALLES OHNE FETT!" und dann mit dieser schrecklichen Stimme *grah*

Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## Tim C. (18. Juni 2004)

"SCHNAUTZE, MARSCH, MARSCH"


----------



## Pardon_Me (18. Juni 2004)

Tja, aber wie ihr seht, spricht man drüber...

Gehts nicht genau darum?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. Juni 2004)

Leute, Leute:

Schölne GRafik, aber die Regeln sind doch so klar wie "ECHT KÖLNISCH Wasser":

*Creative Lounge != Showroom*  

Keine eigenen Werke zur Beurteilung oder auch nur als Gegegnstand der Diskussion einstellen.

Danke!

Back2Topic:

Zwar keine Figur im eigentlichem Sinne, aber die gestörten Sonderschüler der Bifiwerbung sind :

ÄTZ!


----------



## aka_marcus (18. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pardon_Me _
> *Tja, aber wie ihr seht, spricht man drüber...
> 
> Gehts nicht genau darum?  *


Seh ich auch so. Und mit "Schnautze, Marsch Marsch" ist's fast schon ein Sprichwort geworden... Ich denk mal, dass das den Werbefuzzis wichtig ist.


----------



## Pardon_Me (18. Juni 2004)

@Thomas: das war ja keine Präsentation, sondern eher ein Anstoss zu einer Diskussion über Werbung, etc.

@marcus: ja absolut, um genau sowas gehts ja...wenn drüber geredet wird, wenns jeder kennt, ist die Werbestrategie voll aufgegangen...


----------



## PEZ (18. Juni 2004)

Nicht nur. Es gibt zwar die Theorie "Besser negativ auffallen, als gar nicht aufallen." und da mag sicherlich auch was dran sein. Aber es gibt einen Punkt an dem das Negativimage einer Marke so groß wird, dass es besser ist die Werbung abzusetzen. Klassisches Beispiel hierfür ist die Benettonkampagne von Oliviero Toscani. Zu Beginn hat die Werbung einen hohen Aufmerksamkeitsfaktor erzielt. Die Marke wurde bekannter. Man hat über die Werbung diskutiert und über die Marke gesprochen. 
Damit die Werbung weiterhin im Gespräch bleiben konnte, musste Sie extremer werden. Was letzendlich dazu führte das die Verkaufszahlen wieder zurück gingen. Benetton reagierte und schaltete harmlose Werbekampagnen mit schönen Menschen unterschiedlicher Nationalitäten. Das Ziel bekannter zu werden war erreicht. Dieses Level zu halten, jedoch noch nicht.


----------



## Pardon_Me (18. Juni 2004)

Ja, da hast du natürlich recht...in der Art negativ ist natürlich kontraproduktiv und schlecht, aber "negativ" im Sinne von nerven kann auch aufgehen...wenn es dich nervt, nimmst du es genau so wahr...und wenn du dadurch auf das Produkt aufmerksam wirst und dich dadurch dafür interessierst, ist die Werbestrategie aufgegangen...


----------



## Senfdose (18. Juni 2004)

Ich sag nur Calgon! wo ein Rentner der portugiesischen Waschmaschinen Innung, versucht deutschsprachigen  Haushalten versucht das  Rohr frei zu halten ohne dabei zu verkalken und das Ganze noch extrem Lippensynchron.

Da sag ich nur Brille ........


----------



## Dario Linsky (18. Juni 2004)

An Werbefiguren:
Im Moment liegt dieses lila Nilpferd auf MTV weit vorn, das ist so ungefähr das Werbe-Gegenstück zu Karl Klammer. Dicht gefolgt von dieser tanzenden Riesenkakerlake (ebenfalls MTV). Und ansonsten verachte ich auch eher solche Rotzgören wie in der Media Markt-Werbung oder früher in der Tempo-Werbung.
Nicht zu vergessen sind auch noch Kandidaten wie Herr Kaiser von der Hamburg-Mannheimer, Onkel Dittmeyer und der Teddybär aus der Lenor-Werbung.

An Werbespots selbst im Augenblick eigentlich nur diese verdammte SMS-Werbung, mit der man totgeprügelt wird. Am schlimmsten ist das mitten in einer schönen rocklastigen Sendung, wenn plötzlich besagtes lila Nilpferd auftaucht. Wenn der Fernseher mir gehören würde, hätte ich es schon längst erschossen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Juni 2004)

Dieses komische Nielpferd, was lüstern rumtanzt? Kann sich noch jemand an das tanzende Baby erinnern? *uärgh* Das was war schon vor Jahren eine miese Idee und wird auch mit dem Häßlichkeitsgrad der Figur NICHT besser ...

Ich guck nicht viel Fernsehen, is warscheinlich auch besser so.
Am schlimmsten ist die Erotik-Nummern Werbung - RUF MICH AN, GAY ON LINE, ICH BIN SO GAAAIL, Reife Frauen ab 90 ... blabla. Das üble ist, die laufen sogar morgens um 6 - statistisch gesehen stehen Kinder zwischen 5 und 6 auf um Zeichentrickserien zu schauen ....  muss ich noch was sagen?

Andererseits fallen mir auf Anhieb Gegenspots zu den meisten Werbebildern/filmchen ein *hehe*.


----------



## Blumenkind (18. Juni 2004)

Meist gehasste Werbung:

1) RED ZACK <- jahrelang immer das gleiche Generve
2) Media Markt  <- wenn ich das Kind erwische... 
3) Alle Klingelton MTV sonstwas schick mir ne SMS Werbungen!


----------



## PEZ (18. Juni 2004)

oh oh... ob ich wohl die Zielgruppe der Media Markt Werber bin?  

Wenn SMS Werbespots erwähnt werden, dürfen aber auch die schönen TIME LIFE Video- und natürlich die "... kriegen-SIE-Jetzt-Alles-In-Dieser-Einzigartigen-CD-Collection..." Spots nicht fehlen.


@Thomas 

Zomtec ist übrigens KULT!  Wobei die alten Spots besser waren.


----------



## chrisbergr (18. Juni 2004)

Die Mediamarkt - Rotzgöre ist natürlich auch bei mir ganz vorne, aber ich seh auser bei der Freundin zufallig kein TV von daher kann ich dazu nicht viel mehr sagen. Fand früher RedBull nervig.
Aber ich weiß nicht, die Werbung von smart mit dem Robbie, welchen ich überhaupt nicht ausstehen kann, find ich irgendwie cool


----------



## tool (19. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Es gibt kaum eine so verhasste Figur wie 'RED ZACK' aus der Werbung der Elektronikwaren-Kette 'Mega Company'. Oh, wie ich sie hasse! Ich werde sie alle kriegen!*


Die "Kette" heisst R.I.C. GmbH - ein Zusammenschluss aus der Interfunk eG und der Ruefach GmbH & Co. KG.
Mega Company ist "nur" eine Fachmarktform dieser Kooperation aus Elektronik-Fachhändlern.

Ja, mir geht Red Zac auch auf die Nerven, aber man kann damit leben


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Juni 2004)

Ein Wunder, dass noch nicht der Slogan:

*Es lebe billig!* gefallen ist, denn allesamt von diesen Spots gehen mir tierisch auf die ****...

Aber Neurodeamon hat Recht, Red Zac setzt denen alle noch die Krone auf. So etwas Uninnovatives habe ich noch lange nicht gesehen.

P.S. Wieso regt sich jeder über die MediaMarkt-Werbung auf: Sie ist schlecht, aber weil sie so schlecht ist, ist sie in aller Munde und somit allgegenwärtig, womit ich PEZ mal zustimmen muss: Mittlerweile ist die Werbebranche auf dem Level, nicht mehr die Produkte anzupreisen, sondern auf provokante Art und Weise die eigentliche Firma (und damit die Produkte) zu bewerben - und somit ist der Sinn und Zweck einer Werbestrategie erfüllt... (Stichwort: provokatives Engagement/ Auftreten) ;-)


----------



## tool (19. Juni 2004)

Vor allem hat sich bei "Red Zac" seit Markteinführung nichts geändert. Es ist seit 1998 das Gleiche und "Lisa" hat daran auch nichts geändert.

"Geiz ist geil" nervt mich - im Gegensatz zu anderen Jung-von-Matt-Kreationen finde ich diese grausam, wobei sie doch wiederrum gefruchtet hat.

Das Überraschungsei, als sprechende Werbefigur, geht mir auf den Keks.


----------



## onlYTrash (19. Juni 2004)

Wie heisst dieser Digital Affe vonner Telekom denn noch? Dieser highspeed typ der meine DSL leitung ja achso schnell machen will! 

KLEINER tipp von mir: "Lasst den Fernseher aus; und falls ihrs nicht lassen könnt: SCHAUT DOCH NICHT SOVIEL WERBUNG! Sollte in der Netiquette stehen!



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Es gibt kaum eine so verhasste Figur wie 'RED ZACK' aus der Werbung der Elektronikwaren-Kette 'Mega Company'. Oh, wie ich sie hasse! Ich werde sie alle kriegen!
> 
> Aus dem Grund habe ich mir die künstlerische Freiheit genommen, die Werbung etwas zu verschärfen. Welche Werbung/Werbefigur haßt ihr so? *



ACHja, wenn man nicht weiss das Du was verändert hast dann sieht man den Unterschied garnet an dem magentaMännchen! Hast doch was verändert oder


----------



## fluessig (19. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von onlYTrash _
> *Wie heisst dieser Digital Affe vonner Telekom denn noch? Dieser highspeed typ der meine DSL leitung ja achso schnell machen will! *



Ein Freund von mir hat sich mal den Spaß gemacht und hat wie dieser Affe (dessen Name mir grad nicht einfällt - war es Ralf?) mit den Angestellten im Telekomladen unterhalten. Leider war ich nicht dabei, er wäre beinah rausgeschmissen worden.

Ich kann Red Zac nicht leiden und hab auch noch nie in einem Laden eingekauft, auf dem das Ding abgebildet war. 

Das lila Nilpferd ist ein armseliger Mix aus dem kultigem MTV Klingelton und dem tanzenden 3D Baby. Leider ist das Ergebnis mehr als ausgelutscht.

SMS Werbung ist mehr als nervig, aber sie scheint zu funktionieren. Die Jugendlichen verschulden sich sogar für diesen Bockmist.

Nervig ist auch die Göre vom MediaMarkt.


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von onlYTrash _
> *Wie heisst dieser Digital Affe vonner Telekom denn noch?
> ACHja, wenn man nicht weiss das Du was verändert hast dann sieht man den Unterschied garnet an dem magentaMännchen! Hast doch was verändert oder *



Ja, natürlich habe ich etwas verändert. Ganz besonders sieht man das am zweiten Ohr. Das ist nämlich nicht abgeknickt wie beim original - wollte mir doch etwas freiheit gönnen und rechtlich ein wenig absichern 

Die EHEMALIGE Werbe-Figur hieß 'Robert T. Online '  und wurde zu Recht längst abgesägt 

Und nein, ich gucke fast kein Fernsehen, eigentlich nur mal bei meinen Eltern oder bei Freunden ...


----------



## FabianBitter (21. Juni 2004)

Was auch noch eine sehr schlimme Werbung ist die Autowerbung in der diese Babys da rumsingen in den Windeln - welche Marke war das noch gleich ? Aber die beste zurzeit ist auf jeden Fall die k-fee werbung !


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von FabianBitter _
> *Was auch noch eine sehr schlimme Werbung ist die Autowerbung in der diese Babys da rumsingen in den Windeln - welche Marke war das noch gleich ? Aber die beste zurzeit ist auf jeden Fall die k-fee werbung ! *



Glaube das war ein französisches Auto....

Die K-Fee Werbung ist nicht wirklich gut. Die Idee ist mindestens 1-2 Jahre alt und kursierte in verschiedenen Varianten im Web. War ja klar, das sich das eine Werbeagentur zu eigen machen würde ....


----------



## NicePF (24. Juni 2004)

Ich hab den blöden Frosch aus der Kandoo Werbung gefressen...
"Ich kann so wie du mit Kandoo"

jaja ich bin auch Prinz des Pipi machens lol


Der Frosch gehört im Klo runtergespült *g*

Gruß
Nice


----------



## Nelly (27. Juni 2004)

TerrorALF hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Wunder, dass noch nicht der Slogan:
> 
> *Es lebe billig!* gefallen ist, denn allesamt von diesen Spots gehen mir tierisch auf die ****...



Das scheint wohl ein immer häufiger werdenes Mittel der Werbung zu sein.
Bei mir in Holzminden hängen Wahlkampfplakate mit der aufschrift "Wir können Europa besser! " (FTP glaub ich) rum. Naja die Taktik ist ganz einfach. Aufmerksamkeit. Und das dumme ist das diese Taktik auch zur Aufmerksamkeit (>> Kauf des Produkts) führt. Was den Werbefuzzys aber egal ist das es die Meisten tierisch nervt, was aber gar nicht schlimm führs geschäft ist oder würdet ihr nur wegen ner besch.....eidenen Werbung das Produkt eines anderen Herstellers kaufen welches teurer oder qualitativ minderwertiger ist. Nein. Und genau diese Tatsache ist das Problem und die das man sich gegen sowas NULL wehren kann.

Was bei mir auch großen Hass auslöst sind die ganzen Klingeltonwerbespots. 

1.: SAU NERVIG ... wenn ich MTV einschalte sehe ich solche Spots .. ich zapp natürlich weiter ... aber auf VIVA läuft das gleiche ... und auf VIVA2 siehts auch nicht anders aus ... man sollte echt mal mit stoppen wieviel Werbung und wieviel Musik am Tag läuft. (Was mich auch an Viva und MTV nervt sind diese tollen Shows die keiner sehn will. Wenn ich Viva oder MTV einschalte will ich Musik hören und nicht das dumme gelaber von irgentwelchen 0815 s*****en. (sorry für die wortwahl) wobei die moderationen bei MTV sachlicher und kürzer sind.)

2.: Denken wir mal was weiter ... Schulden von Jugendlichen werden durch 2 Faktoren erzeugt. Drogen und Handys (Tele. , SMS, "Downloads"). Wieso schreitet die Regierung nicht ein und verbietet genau wie Zigarettenwerbung eine solche Bombadierung mit Handywerbung? Ich denke das diese Art der Werbung *sehr* gefährlich ist. Oder würde man sonst solche Dienste in anspruch nehmen? Nein ... und deswegen sollte sowas Sinnloses verboten werden. Meiner Meinung nach. 


MfG Nelly

PS: Ich kann mich eigentlich allen anderen Posts vor mir nur anschließen ... Manche Sachen sind in manchen Augen kultig aber die meisten nerven entsätzlich und sind teilweise auch gefährlich


----------



## KristophS (27. Juni 2004)

Was mich immer wieder aufregt sind Leute wie Du Nelly.
Privat Sender LEBEN von der Werbung ,wenn ich MTV gucke finde ich die Werbung gerechtfertig (auch nicht in dem Masse ,aber jeder wills ja gut haben ) ,da es nun mal auch Kosten gibt..

War zwar Offtopic aber hoffe mal diese Bemerkung am Rande ist nicht zu OT.


----------



## tzippy (28. Juni 2004)

Wieso kam 
"Ja, das war 'ne Zeit...wir waren jung...wir feierten und wir träumten alle einen gemeinsamen Traum."
 noch nicht?
Am anfang war sie cool, dann kultig aber am Ende nur noch nervig. Man glaubt es kaum, aber diese Werbung hat mir doch fast das Lied "Sound of Silence" verhunst. Denn damit wurde die Werbung eingeleitet. "Hello darkness my old friend" löst bei mir einen Schlüsselreiz aus. Ich hoffe das geht irgendwann weg...


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Juni 2004)

Wenn, dann richtig zitieren:



> Ja, das war 'ne Zeit. Wir waren jung, wir feierten und wir träumten alle einen gemeinsamen Traum.
> 
> Summer of Love
> 
> ...


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juni 2004)

Ich liebe diese Werbung  

Kennt jemand die Dauerwerbesendung für die "Doubletta" ( eine ... Doppelpfanne ...)? Oder dieses Autoschutzwachs? Da macht jeweils der gleiche Typ mit ... da kann man nur reinschlagen


----------



## HaHo (28. Juni 2004)

Ganz abzusehen vom "Titanium 2 Messerset"!
Mit diesem Brotmesser kann man sogar Marmor schneiden!


----------



## tzippy (28. Juni 2004)

natürlich nicht zu vergessen die klassiker "Oxiclean" und "Quick 'n' Brite"


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Juni 2004)

Ich hab neulich beim Zappen den komischen 'Lottoschein-Heini' von einer Lottospiel-Gemeinschaft gesehen. Der hat ständig den Spruch wiederholt: »Damit werden Sie vom Lottospieler, zum Lottogewinner« (oder so ähnlich). Als ob durch Wiederholung eines der schlechtesten Slogans der Werbegeschichte gut wird - Hauptsache es frisst sich in den Hirnen der Rentner fest ... *brrr*.


----------



## KoMtuR (29. Juni 2004)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich echt erstaunt was es alles für Werbung gibt. Ich schau das meistens net an. Mein Fernseher hat mehr als ein Programm  Oder er hat wenigstens eine Fernbedienung, damit ich fauler Mensch nicht aufstehen muss und es mir vielleicht doch antue.


Zum Beispiel kann ich mit der MediaMarkt Werbung nicht anfangen. Nichts konkretes. Oder mit dem Ausspruch "SCHNAUTZE, MARSCH MARSCH". Keine Ahnung von welcher WErbung der sein könnte 

Aber dieses lila Nilpferd ist von Jamba. Sehe es immer beim Durchzappen.

Noch was zu den SMS-Werbungen. Also wer da anruft ist selber schuld. Steht ja immer da, wieviel eine SMS kostet. Und wenn die Jugendlichen geschädigt werden, dann aber nur die, die zu blöd sind zum Lesen. Jeder Mensch mit ein bißchen Verstand im Kopf weiß, wie das läuft. Zumindest dachte ich es immer.

Wäre schlimm, wenn mein Lebensvorstellung nun hinüber wäre


----------



## tzippy (29. Juni 2004)

spätestens bei dem slogan "triff leute, die so sind wie du!" müasste einem klar werden, dass diese leute genauso armseelig sind. Ich meine hey, in einem SMS chat trifft man doch wrklich nur deppen, oder?!


----------



## Hellhunter (29. Juni 2004)

So jungens deswegen habe ich Pay-TV

Da muss ich mir keine Werbung reinziehen.
Bei Musik gehe ich auf die Premiere Radio Channels, da läuft den ganzen Tag Mukke ohne Werbung, Nachrichten und Stau-Gesabbel.
Bei den Filmen genauso, ich kann die "neueren" Filme ohne Werbung geniessen.
Ok werbung war für den Toilettengang schon immer nützlich, aber denn geh ich vorher... und jeder Erwachsene sollte doch selbst 1,5 Stunden anhalten können 
Zur Not muss halt nen Knoten rein 

Mfg Hellhunter


----------



## tzippy (29. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellhunter _
> *So jungens deswegen habe ich Pay-TV
> 
> Da muss ich mir keine Werbung reinziehen.
> ...



so junge, deshalb genieße ich lieber andere vorzüge... Wenn es mich wirklich so sehr tangierte, würde ich jedesmal abschalten wenn werbung kommt. Da weiß ich mein Geld doch überall in besseren Händen als bei Premiere, sorry.
Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Nelly (29. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von KristophS _
> *Was mich immer wieder aufregt sind Leute wie Du Nelly.
> Privat Sender LEBEN von der Werbung ,wenn ich MTV gucke finde ich die Werbung gerechtfertig (auch nicht in dem Masse ,aber jeder wills ja gut haben ) ,da es nun mal auch Kosten gibt..
> 
> War zwar Offtopic aber hoffe mal diese Bemerkung am Rande ist nicht zu OT. *



Dieser Kommentar beweist mir das du noch nie VIVA geschaut hast. (Haben die eigentlich mehr als 3 Werbespots?  )

Ich versteh den Sinn von Werbung voll und ganz. Aber so ein Terror mit den Handylogos/klingeltönen ist echt nicht mehr normal. Sinnloseste Werbespots werden immer und immer wiederholt. Genau das kann ich nicht verstehn!


----------



## Julien (30. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Nelly _
> * Aber so ein Terror mit den Handylogos/klingeltönen ist echt nicht mehr normal. Sinnloseste Werbespots werden immer und immer wiederholt. Genau das kann ich nicht verstehn! *



Das geht meiner meinung nach in die TIEFE des Hirns und dringt in unser Unterbewusst sein ein.


----------



## dadiscobeat (30. Juni 2004)

Was mich jetzt echt verwundert ist, dass bisher die 11880 Werbung mit Frau "Feldbusch" und dem schreienden Gör noch nicht genannt wurde. 
Sag bloss Gullihochhebedienst ! ts ts ts ...
Wenn diese Werbung nicht tierisch nervt, dann weiss ich es auch nicht mehr.
Hätte letztens beinahe meinen Fernseher ausm Fenster geschmissen, weil ich ned schnell genug umschalten konnte  !
Anfangs war Frau "Feldbusch" als Werbefigur vielleicht noch lustig, aber jetzt schon lange nicht mehr. Find ich persönlich einfach nur peinlich.

Hat schon mal einer Werbung in Österreich gesehen ? Also nichts gegen Österreich, aber die haben oft Werbespots, "ach du heilige Milchkuh" !
Da ist die "Geiz ist geil" Werbung noch um einiges schlimmer als in Deutschland.


----------



## Chrisu (1. Juli 2004)

Moinsen,

das ist doch genau der Sinn von Werbung: man soll sich an das Produkt oder die Marke erinnern. Wie das geschieht ist nebensächlich - hauptsache der Kunde erinnert sich.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern, vor Jahren (ist wirklich schon lange her) gab es in Österreich mal eine Werbekampagne für Humanic und die war einfach nur schlecht ... keine Aussage, nix. Die haben dauernt nur bunte Bilder gebracht und dauernt Humanic gesagt ... mehr nicht. Fast jeder hat sich damals über die Werbung aufgeregt und fand sie einfach nur schlecht. Aber die Werbung hat ihr Ziel erreicht ... die Kunden hatten sich den Namen gemerkt. Und genauso ist es jetzt mit den Werbungen heute. Je schlechter, desto eher ärgert man sich darüber und die Leute behalten die Marke im Kopf.

Daher einfach nicht darüber aufregen und ansonsten einfach umschalten. Heute haben wir ja zum Glück mehr als nur 2 - 3 Programme ;-)

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## dadiscobeat (1. Juli 2004)

Ja aber wieso erinnert man sich bei "normaler" Werbung nicht an das Produkt bzw. den Namen ? Früher ging das doch auch. 
Setze heute mal einen Jugendlichen 2 Stunden vor die Flimmerkiste und er soll dann danach schriftlich festhalten, was er eigentlich angeschaut hat und um was es dabei ging. Er weiss aber voher nichts davon, dass er es nachher schriftlich festhalten soll. Naja nehmen wir lieber 10 oder 100 Jugendliche, dann ist es genauer. Am besten greifen wir diese beim abhängen auf der Strasse auf. Das Ergebnis möchte ich am liebsten gar nicht erfahren.
Viele sitzen vor der Kiste und bekommen gar nicht wirklich mit, was da eigentlich läuft bzw. kriegen viele Inhalte nicht mit. Nur bei bestimmten Eindrücken "wachen" sie kurz auf und bekommen dann auch diesen Eindruck mit.


----------



## Chrisu (1. Juli 2004)

Das mag schon stimmen, dass "normale" Werbung früher auch gewirkt hat. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass es jetzt immer mehr Produkte gibt und da muß mna schon aus der Menge herausstechen um aufzufallen. 
Außerdem hat sich das Sehverhalten der Zuschauer auch seid der ersten Bewegtfilmvorführung gewaltig geändert. Z.B. war einer der ersten jemals gezeigten Filme der, wo ein Zug auf das Publikum zufährt. Damals sind die Leute schreiend aus dem Raum gelaufen und hatten Angst. Würde heute irgendwer davonlaufen Nicht wirklich. Und auch in anderen Bereichen kann man starke Veränderungen sehen. Zum Beispiel bei der Gewlat im Film. Schau dir Alien 1 und dann Alien 4 an. Bei Alien 4 ist es ein reines Gemetzel wärend bei beim ersten Teil sich die Gewalt nur im Kopf abspielt (ausgelöst nur durch Musik und Lichteffekte).
Und das gleiche gilt auch für die Werbung ... unsere Sehgewohnheiten haben geändert und wir erwarten ständig was neues. Aber das ist nicht so einfach und darum gibt es in der Werbung hauptsächlich zwei "gute" Ansätze. Total doofe Werbung über die sich jeder aufregt oder richtig witzige Werbung über die man dann auch spricht. Aber witzige Werbung ist viel schwerer zu produzieren als doofe. 
Und vergleicht man jetzt den deutschsprachigen Raum mit anderen Ländern, dann wird man feststellen, anderswo gehen die Werbeleute mehr auf die Witzschiene. Im Deutschsprachigen Raum hat man einfach die Erfahrung gemacht, dass dieser Weg nicht so zum Erfolg führt. Darüber gibt es eine ganze Menge an Studien.

Und solange man über diese doofen Werbungen spricht oder diskutiert (und sich ärgert und in seinem Gedächtnis behält) werden doch nur die Werbestrategen bestätigt und freuen sich über ihren Erfolg.
Also einfach nicht ärgern und still und leise das ganze hinnehmen, vielleicht ändert sich dann ja auch mal deren Strategie.

So long,
Chrisu

PS: wer sich wirklich dafür interessiert, sollte sich mal ein wenig zum Thema Wahrnehmung, Mediensoziologie und -psychologie umschauen. Es ist erstaunlich wie die Medien es schaffen uns unterbewußt zu lenken.


----------



## Fabian (1. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *"SCHNAUTZE, MARSCH, MARSCH"  *



Ich dachte immer, dass heisst: "Kaufen, Marsch Marsch!" - und auch diese kleine Rotzgoehre ist mein Favorit. Ich hasse sie (die Werbung)...

Gleich danach kommt "Seitenbacher Mueslie - Lecker lecker lecker, lecker lecker lecker..." Nervend....


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Juli 2004)

Werbung mit _Dieter Bohlen_ - echt schlimm, das man die H**ckfre**e ständig sehen muss.


----------



## Fabian (1. Juli 2004)

Gestern Abend hat der sogar das Fussballspiel gepfiffen (ich dachte echt der wars!)


----------



## dadiscobeat (1. Juli 2004)

Muss ich Thomas zu stimmen.


----------



## alois (2. Juli 2004)

hehe, Fabian, das hab ich mir auch gedacht-der Schiedsrichter sieht dem bohlen verdammt ähnlich! Ist glaube ich ein Zahnarzt aus Karlsruhe oder so...

Zum Thema Werbung: "ZED" und diese ständigen Lippenstift-Werbungen... "Jade Maybelline" oder wie auch immer... und dann natürlich noch Therese Orlowski


----------



## zorromaus (17. März 2008)

Die zur Zeit schlimmste Werbung für mich ist: 

"OBI" 

mit dem verhunzten Titel "We will Rock You" 
Furchtbar
Was wollen die uns eigentlich damit sagen? Zertrümmert die Einrichting bei Obi oder wie jetzt?  
Die Laienspielgruppe die nicht singen kann hat auch bestimmt noch nie etwas verkauft man sollte sie vom Bildschirm verbannen.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Oh man, weißt du eigentlich wie alt dieser Thread ist? Ich glaube die meisten User des Threads sind gar nicht mehr aktiv ^^

Aber eines muss ich der Obi Werbung lassen: Sie erfüllt ihren Zweck, weil sie nämlich im Kopf richtig hängen bleibt, ob man sie mag oder nicht!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Kenn ich nicht^^. Aber der Red Zac geht mir auch aufn Wecker, ich bin wegen dem noch nie in so ein Geschäft...


----------



## zorromaus (17. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Oh man, weißt du eigentlich wie alt dieser Thread ist? Ich glaube die meisten User des Threads sind gar nicht mehr aktiv ^^...



Naja ich war ja auch auf der Suche nach was anderem und bin dabei nur über diesen thread gestolpert. 
Wer achtet da schon auf die Zeit....*g*


----------

